# Rigging FUBAR



## MPowers (Mar 3, 2011)

I recently got back from a rigging inspection that ....... well ...... left me almost speechless, and for those of you who know my tendency toward voluminous verbosity, that is rare indeed. I didn't know whether to laugh, cry or run away.

I won't reveal where is it, no point. The good news is after receiving the inspection report, the entire system will be demo'ed and replaced starting in June. In the mean time we have chained off the electrics, the border batten and removed the loose hanging objects and tied down the moving line sets. Still scary but that's all we were allowed to do for now.

Take a look for yourselves.
https://picasaweb.google.com/mptecdir/RiggingFUBAR#


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 3, 2011)

Someone clearly fancies themselves a welder.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not a theatre rigger but WOW! Was this a school or pro theatre? I know you don't want to say where but I was curious of the experience level.


----------



## rsmentele (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my lord! I'm glad it was a routine inspection, and not a death investigation. Looks like you got to it in time!


----------



## rochem (Mar 3, 2011)

I almost started chuckling a number of times as I looked through those, then I stopped and reminded myself that there have been students/parishioners/amateur actors running around underneath all this, possibly for decades. Glad you caught it in time!


----------



## MPowers (Mar 3, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> ..... Was this a school or pro theatre? ...... I was curious of the experience level.



A High School in very rural farm country, circa 1959. People there are all used to "doing for themselves". They weld their own tractors and pumps and haul logs and etc. 20-30 years ago someone said it would be nice if the curtains went up and down or the stage lights could be reached without a ladder, so they did it. Some kids dad probably made the floor blocks out in the parking lot. The "counterweights" are actually wire guide, so they got the "idea" and made an effort to copy it. To be generous, a lot of the hardware dates to a time when none of us paid attention to the use of "rated" parts, or D:d ratio or......


----------



## epimetheus (Mar 3, 2011)

Is that head block beam a section of wide flange cut in half through the web? It's amazing the system hasn't come crashing down yet.


----------



## MPowers (Mar 3, 2011)

epimetheus said:


> Is that head block beam a section of wide flange cut in half through the web? It's amazing the system hasn't come crashing down yet.


 
Yes......... and Yes!


----------



## BrianWolfe (Mar 3, 2011)

I still think the chain belongs around the doors to the building.


----------



## justind (Mar 3, 2011)

although the cheapo jack chain they have would probably be ineffective...

...maybe they should just weld the doors shut!


----------



## headcrab (Mar 3, 2011)

justind said:


> although the cheapo jack chain they have would probably be ineffective...



It would be ok in theory if said chain was grade 80, but it's not.


----------



## avkid (Mar 3, 2011)

Text book examples of redneck engineering.


----------



## chausman (Mar 3, 2011)

I...A....they.....wow.....how did....

...Never mind...


----------



## Footer (Mar 3, 2011)

Always wondered what happened to all of those window weights out there. I used to use those to make boat anchors when I was younger. My personal favorite are the swingset chain bridle... those are nice. The sheaves that are held in with stove bolts is also a nice touch. 

The sad thing is that a lot of the stuff is actually over engineered, however with MASSIVE failure points where they completely dropped the ball.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 4, 2011)

Footer said:


> The sad thing is that a lot of the stuff is actually over engineered, however with MASSIVE failure points where they completely dropped the ball.


 
I totally agree, the most fascinating part is that some aspects are sort of clever and well done, while others are amazing they didn't kill someone within seconds of being installed.

Don't try this at home kids!


----------



## photoatdv (Mar 4, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Don't try this at home kids!


 
But Daddy, can I with Legos? Please? PLEASE???


----------



## MNBallet (Mar 4, 2011)

So...... I am guessing that the large duct taped sandbags hanging over an open door should be replaced with a 5 gallon bucket from Home depot, rope tied to the handle? right? then filled with loose nuts and bolts for the counterweight?


----------



## SteveB (Mar 4, 2011)

Reminds me of the phrase "All this place needs is a good coat of fire !".


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 4, 2011)

MNBallet said:


> So...... I am guessing that the large duct taped sandbags hanging over an open door should be replaced with a 5 gallon bucket from Home depot, rope tied to the handle? right? then filled with loose nuts and bolts for the counterweight?


I just removed a flown sign with a bucket counterweight. Scary!


----------



## zmb (Mar 4, 2011)

I have next to no rigging experience but just looking at that scares me.


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 4, 2011)

1. PERFECT end to my Friday, where I have spent the day up on a very expensive truss rig, all done correctly.
2. I can't stop laughing (because I'm too flabbergasted to cry)...
AND
3. I have seen equivalent to this in Oregon City, and Orange County, Ca. 

It's EVERYwhere!


----------



## MPowers (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, as everyone has said, it is a mixture of "good ole boy" technology and engineering, some "creative" rigging and some WTFWYT execution. It was not an overnite happening, it took 40 years or so to evolve. In the absence of any real rigging or entertainment industry information, if it didn't fall down, it must have been OK! We will be removing everything you see and starting from scratch, there simply is no "fix" to the rigging as you see it.

Anyone want to buy some very used pulleys and shieves???? Absolutely no guarantee or warranty!!!


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 5, 2011)

MNBallet said:


> So...... I am guessing that the large duct taped sandbags hanging over an open door should be replaced with a 5 gallon bucket from Home depot, rope tied to the handle? right? then filled with loose nuts and bolts for the counterweight?


 
I'd go with sharp knives and beakers of acid for the weight.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh.... My.... Gawd....
aaa..... Wow... I've seen some scary things, and this is defiantly up there especially given the sheer amount of "scary" present.
yeah...
wow...

So very lucky this was caught before it caused serious injury or death.


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 9, 2011)

MPowers said:


> Well, as everyone has said, it is a mixture of "good ole boy" technology and engineering, some "creative" rigging and some WTFWYT execution. It was not an overnite happening, it took 40 years or so to evolve. In the absence of any real rigging or entertainment industry information, if it didn't fall down, it must have been OK! We will be removing everything you see and starting from scratch, there simply is no "fix" to the rigging as you see it.
> 
> Anyone want to buy some very used pulleys and shieves???? Absolutely no guarantee or warranty!!!


 
ME! ME! I need a boat anchor!


----------



## CrazyTechie (Mar 9, 2011)

What Rigger? said:


> ME! ME! I need a boat anchor!


 
Now all you need is some gaff, a bed sheet, a couple of 2x4s, some of that cable and rope and you can have a boat to go with your anchor!


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyTechie said:


> Now all you need is some gaff, a bed sheet, a couple of 2x4s, some of that cable and rope and you can have a boat to go with your anchor!



Oh, CT, I got a boat baby....better believe. It's just a little broke right now.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 9, 2011)

I may or may not have almost fainted when I saw these...If a kid at that school had been hurt...heads would have rolled...


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Mar 10, 2011)

As much as it is scary as all heck, I am one of those booney bound rednecks who grew up in theaters like this before being sent off to the pro world and becoming a rigger. And looking back at some of the places I worked before knowing better (and then leaving with long letters of reasons why I could no longer be associated with such venues) makes me feel very lucky when I climb multi-million dollar truss works at arenas and venues. Things like this are more common than anyone wants to believe, but things are expensive and people usually don't know any better. Its the plague of the American theater guild movement. These groups are taking home in small venues that may have been built many many years ago (my current record was a group I became associated with out here in a 180 year old theater in high school), and they simply cant do anything about it. Grants!! Write for them! And then write for more..and another, and when you get that one, write for two more. Education is whats needed folks..Spread the safety gospel!


----------

